
Bloomberg stands by Chinese chip story as Apple, Amazon ratchet up denials - Analemma_
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/10/bloomberg-stands-by-chinese-chip-story-as-apple-amazon-ratchet-up-denials/
======
ohiovr
Could a freedom of information request reveal that apple did or did not
contact the fbi about the alleged silicon trojan horse?

